# Traffic limitieren



## server (5. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Ich habe seit ca. 2 Monaten das Amt des Netzwerkadministrators in meinem Studentenheim übernommen.

Da wir für ca. 65 Leute nur eine 4 Mbit-Leitung haben ist die Leitung entsprechend voll ausgelastet (weil gewisse Leute irgendetwas runterladen).

Dadurch muss ich jeden zweiten Tag nachsehen, wer gerade den Traffic verursacht und von Zimmer zu Zimmer laufen und die Leute ermahnen, ihre Downloads einzuschränken.

Wir hatten schon Diskussionen, ob man sie nicht gleich sperren soll oder gewisse Ports sperrt, aber andererseits kann man ja in der Nacht, wenn die Leitung frei ist, problemlos seine Downloads tätigen.

Wir haben einen Server, an dem alle Rechner angeschlossen sind  (Linux mit DHCP).

Die Frage ist nun, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, den Traffic pro MAC Adresse zu limitieren.

Wäre euch echt dankbar für Anregungen.


----------



## cleanAir (5. Juni 2009)

Auu da muss man etwas tiefer in die Materie.

Was macht der Server genau? Ist er nur der DHCP (zu verteilung der IP-Addressen) oder ist er auch gleichzeitig der Gateway zum Internet?
Rein Theoretisch ist eine Trafficlimitierung per Mac-Addresse der Clients kein Problem. Aber das erfordert ein paar kleine Linux Befehlchen.

Also welches Linux ist drauf?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Juni 2009)

Im Moment faellt mir da nur der etwas komplizierte Weg ueber *tc*, das Control-Tool fuer's Traffic-Shaping ein.
Ein einfacherer Weg, z.B. ueber IPTables, kommt mir grad nicht in den Sinn.

Edit: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann IPTables Regeln zeitgesteuert schalten. Damit waere es machbar dass z.B. P2P nur in der Nacht moeglich ist.

Edit: Hab mich recht erinnert, hier der dazugehoerige Auszug aus der IPTables man-Page:


			
				man iptables hat gesagt.:
			
		

> time
> This matches if the packet arrival time/date is within a given range. All options are optional, but are ANDed when specified.
> 
> --datestart YYYY[-MM[-DD[Thh[:mm[:ss]]]]]
> ...


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

"Stecker ziehen" und schluss ist. 
Man kann ihn ja nach z.B. 4 Wochen wieder reinstecken mit den mahnenden Worten "beim nächsten mal auf Lebenszeit". 
Für Leute die die "Zwangsgetrennten" an ihren PC lassen, gilt natürlich das gleiche. 
Bei 4 Mbit für 65 Leute würde ich jedenfalls nicht lange fackeln.
Sofern nicht schon geschehen, würde ich mit den Leuten aber auch einen "Nutzungsvertrag" abschliessen.
In diesem wird nicht nur geregelt was sie dürfen und was nicht, sondern auch was ein Vertoss für Konsequenzen hat (im Zweifel für die Gemeinschaft, z.B. wenn mehrere das gleiche Zimmer bewohnen).

Mittels QoS könntest Du die Bandbreite aber auch "gerecht aufteilen".

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

